# Sunscreen for dogs



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for sunscreen for my dogs nose. My vet has recommended a chapstick with sunscreen, but I didn't know if anyone else knew of something that stayed on better. She gets a littly "snappy" when someone bumps it because it has a sore spot on it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww poor white dogs are always more prone to sunburns. All my dogs are primarily black, so they just get really hot. 

Anyway, I don't know if there's a more "natural" way to do it, but PetsMart sells doggy sunscreen that might stay on and work a little better than chapstick.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

My previous Border Collie had a small pink patch on her nose when she was younger. When she was about 2 or 3 she developed a sore which wouldn't heel. I thought it could have been sun cancer. The young vet I took her to was straight out of vet school & wanted to run all sorts of tests, mentioning biopsies, plastic surgery & numerous other things. I could see the dollar signs adding up. I went home to think things through & cried lots of tears. 
I later went to a vet that goes to my obedience club & has a Border Collie. She did a skin scraping, something the other vet didn't do, gave me some tablets & ointment to put on it. After a month it got better.
From then on, mostly in the summer months, I used to put zinc cream on her nose, which I later found was poisonous for dogs. I still used it though because she couldn't lick it off. Whenever I used regular sunscreen or a chap stick, she didn't like it & I didn't feel it was as effective because her nose would seem to go red.
I now have a 6 m/o Border pup & will be using the zinc cream on the pink spot on her nose too.


----------

